# Inhand showing



## ctjklmam8 (23 October 2017)

I am hoping to do some inhand showing with a 2 year old shetland filly what should she be shown in collar wise??


----------



## Merlod (26 October 2017)

Always leather for shetlands, lots of slips available just have a browse. http://www.nativeponybridles.co.uk/store/c16/Filly_Slips_-_Bitless.html


----------

